

You may not view this video in Germany - ramisms
http://stream.aljazeera.com/story/201302212041-0022562

======
chmod775
It usually takes a while for YouTube to block the videos (Probably because
they don't get immediately scanned after they were uploaded). At least I was
able to watch all 5-6 videos I clicked the day after. YouTube tends to hide
blocked videos from search and related videos, but doesn't remove then from
playlists (pretty annoying because it will not skip to the next video
automatically).

I'm still not sure who is the one who is wrong in this legal war between
YouTube and GEMA, but Google does a good job of making GEMA look like the bad
guys with the their message "This video is blocked in your country because
GEMA doesnt allow it" (Sorry for the broken translation.)

------
skrause
It has been a major annoyance for years in Germany. I've recently started
using an IPv6 tunnel with an endpoint in the UK to route around this problem:
<http://realpath.org/blog/2013/02/10/youtube-ipv6-tunnel/>

